# Fast and Furious 7



## Bender (Dec 15, 2013)

Feeling energized by looking at my Fast and the Furious collection so thought this would be cool thread to make.

*Vin Diesel as Dominic Toretto
*Paul Walker as Brian O'Conner
*Dwayne Johnson as Luke Hobbs
*Michelle Rodriguez as Letty Ortiz
*Jordana Brewster as Mia Toretto
*Tyrese Gibson as Roman Pearce
*Chris Bridges as Tej Parker
*Lucas Black as Sean Boswell
*Jason Statham as Ian Shaw

Also those other folks that were in Tokyo Drift like Twinkie (Bow Wow), Neela (Nathalie Kelley)
I'm guessing these folks are Ian Shaw's crew:


*Kurt Russell
*Tony Jaa
*Ronda Rousey
*Nathalie Emmanuel
*Djimon Hounsou
*Michael Jai White
*Ali Fazal


----------



## teddy (Dec 16, 2013)

Damn, he does look like a younger paul


thoughts go out to the guy


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2013)

Tony Jaa?  Michael Jai White?

This is still about cars right?


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 16, 2013)

_Wan -- always a fan of nesting genre tropes inside others -- briefly touched on what elements he was set to bring for the latest racing franchise installment.

“I really like the theme of this next one that we're going with. I can't really talk about it, but I like the theme; it's one that I really relate to,” Wan said. “Then there's the drive of Number Seven, which was set up at the end of Number Six, which is a classic revenge story. I'm a big [genre] fan, so that's how I'm approaching it: I'm looking at it like a gritty, '70s revenge thriller, but one that still fits into the 'Fast and Furious' series."_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2013)

Vin Diesel and The Rock vs The Transporter


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow. Tony Jaa?? Are you fcking serious?? 

Tony should give The Rock some elbows and knees and no sell his punches lol


----------



## Havoc (Dec 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Tony Jaa?  Michael Jai White?
> 
> This is still about cars right?



It hasn't been about cars for awhile now.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 17, 2013)

There's a Sneak Peak of Fast 7, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Showing Dom, Brian, and Roman at Han's funeral. Meanwhile their being watched by Ian Shaw(Jason Statham)
[youtube]cTZs2wtUjpk[/youtube]



So yea It might be a Hunt down to the crew.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 22, 2013)

_

The last scene we filmed together?

There was a unique sense of completion, of pride we shared? in the film we were now completing? the magic captured? and, in just how far we've come?

Fast and Furious 7 will be released?

*April 10th 2015!*

P.s. He'd want you to know first?_






;__;


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2013)

@Havoc

It's been about cars, it's just  how they used them has changed a goddamn lot.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 23, 2013)

Great, a whole another year


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2013)

@Ino Yamanaka

Endure my friend...  Endure.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2013)

2015 just got more hyped. But a fitting date for the movie I guess.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 24, 2013)

You think Jason Statham will be the villain for 7, 8, and 9?


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2014)

new trailer coming on on November 1st


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 27, 2014)

_Furious 7 is directed by James Wan and stars returning cast members Vin Diesel, Dwayne Johnson, Michelle Rodriguez, Jordana Brewster, Tyrese Gibson, Chris “Ludacris” Bridges, and Lucas Black. New to the franchise are Jason Statham, Djimon Hounsou, Tony Jaa and Kurt Russell. The film will also feature Paul Walker’s final role. The actor died in a car accident during production of the movie and his brothers Cody and Caleb stepped into film his scenes._


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 27, 2014)

best franchise running at the moment tbh

your faves could never


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> best franchise running at the moment tbh
> 
> your faves could never



As far as a go-to action movie F&F is great. The last one actually impressed the hell out of me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

ted. said:


> Damn, he does look like a younger paul
> 
> 
> thoughts go out to the guy



He looks like Russian Handlebar with a little mexican DNA Paul to me 


;-;

Poor Walker ;-;


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 1, 2014)

the trailer for Furious 7 is about to debut in less than 15 minutes


#EXCITE


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2014)

need link


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 1, 2014)

Saw the script for this on American Dad.

Can't say I'm interested.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 1, 2014)

[youtube]Skpu5HaVkOc[/youtube]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2014)

Furious 6.1

or 5.2





TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2014)

Paul Walker 

Trailer looks beastly doe


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 1, 2014)

Only seeing this for Paul Walker.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 1, 2014)

Get hype


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

Ha, okay I'll watch it.

But I wish Michelle Rodriguez would stop playing these stoics characters. Her youtube channel shows that she has more personality than that, and she said herself she keeps getting typecast. Hopefully the stuff she's writing herself would lead to more diverse work for her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

Really? I thought she said she love doing these roles


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 1, 2014)

Looking forward to this. Fast Five was outstanding and Furious 6 was very good. However, I'm having a feeling this will go back to the shit they were doing on the first four films, and in that case I'll end up disappointed because those are dreadful. But it could still be entertaining. I love James Wan, and the cast is by far the coolest till now. Vin Diesel, Dwayne Johnson, Jason Statham, Kurt Russell, Tony Jaa, Nathalie Emmanuel, Djimon Hounsou and Ali Fazal. That's looks good.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

> Really? I thought she said she love doing these roles


She didn't say she doesn't love it, but wants to do more.

It was a response to a question she answered.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 1, 2014)

Enjoyed the trailer, I'll surely check this out. The opening scene in the trailer was just wow.

The Rock pulling off his cast was awesome. 

And liked that Paul Walker appeared in that last shot.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2014)

The opening scene was pretty cool but as a whole the trailer didn't really grab my interest.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2014)

Paul Walker looks fresh. Is dat CGI?


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2014)

The beginning when he jumps onto Lettys car is a cgi face with his brothers body.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2014)

I hope the older brother does well.  Owen Shaw was a fantastic villain.  The bar has been set very high.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 2, 2014)

tari101190 said:


>



My pants dropped...


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2014)

I love how the trailer showcases balls to walls ridiculous action, rather than deciding to go for a subdued or sentimental feel.

I think they honoured Paul Walker more so by having fun and and showing the strengths of the franchise.

The line about family was good too.


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 3, 2014)

Liked the trailer.

Will watch this since I've watched all other parts as well. Paul Walker tho..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4vYQby_hDDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Feb 1, 2015)

What kind of crazy shit is going to go on with this movie?


----------



## Soca (Feb 1, 2015)

omg it's so fucking ridiculous 

I can't fucking wait


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]4vYQby_hDDU[/YOUTUBE]



haha i can't stop laughing


dat fucking skyscraper car jump haha


----------



## Gabe (Feb 1, 2015)

That was interesting the sky scraper scene. So be fun


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2015)

Interested to see what they will do with Brian O'Conner.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2015)

MOAR

I want MOAR


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 2, 2015)

ted. said:


> What kind of crazy shit is going to go on with this movie?



Will Vin outdo his superman moment from the last movie?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2015)

I am calling it now

in 1 or 2 more films Vin will get an actual honest to goodness flying car  

and after that we will have Fast and Furious .. in SPACE



question is who will the next big name to draw in the audience ? In 7 it's Statham. And in 8 .. ?


----------



## Soca (Feb 2, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Will Vin outdo his superman moment from the last movie?



Pretty sure the car jump is gonna be the big stunt of the movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2015)

THE greatest film franchise of our time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2015)

Neltharion said:


> I am calling it now
> 
> in 1 or 2 more films Vin will get an actual honest to goodness flying car
> 
> ...


Speed Racer


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EChZbd0HeGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 3, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]4vYQby_hDDU[/YOUTUBE]




a Knight Rider tea


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2015)

They shouldn't have shown that stunt.  Would have been better to see it for the first time in theaters.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> They shouldn't have shown that stunt.  Would have been better to see it for the first time in theaters.



Really!

Its not like they need the marketing exposure.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 5, 2015)

The Transporter rock bottom'd through a glass table 


[YOUTUBE]yISKeT6sDOg[/YOUTUBE]


#firstday


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## mihawkzoro (Feb 13, 2015)

Marcille just fucking wait for it..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RDxQPRnIMdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd be pissing and shitting myself through that entire process


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 6, 2015)

ted. said:


> I'd be pissing and shitting myself through that entire process



Me too. I don't like heights already and in a car hundreds of meters in the air doing something like that would be a no go.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 6, 2015)

Will this be the last one?

R.I.P.  Paul Walker.

.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2015)

> #Furious7 finally made me a believer. Not an drop of cynicism or physics in the entire film. Loved it top to bottom. Cars DO fly


             .


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 16, 2015)

_

Just saw the special secret unofficial world premiere at SXSW. First public screening of the film.

This is maybe the best summer popcorn blockbuster action flick of the last ten years. No joke. Fast Five was a lot of silly fun, and 6 had some fun moments too if a little bogged down in familial sentimentality, but 7...

It *pulls a little from all the previous films and includes a lot of nods, but without feeling like retreading ground lazily. Everything is an escalation of previous events, a completely ludicrously insane escalation* that effectively makes Furious 7 a superhero film. And what a goddamned awesome superhero film it is.

The set pieces never stop, and get crazier at each step. The cinematography is *fast without being unintelligible and has a hyper-kinetic inventiveness that adds incredible oomph to the fight sequences* for a big budget hollywood flick. It's *not The Raid 2 or anything, obviously, but it feels influenced by it to some degree* (like Winter Soldier). I think they might be figuring out how to do action again in the big leagues.

If you thought that climaxes of #5 and #6 were over the top, zany, and insane, that's pretty much the resting pulse rate for #7. And it's all *broken up by amazing '80s Schwarzenegger-style testosterone-fueled one liners and smirks and stares at the camera, and actually tight on-point humor. Also one of Jason Statham's most badass roles across his entire career.*

It's a true love letter to Paul Walker. _


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2015)

I NEED IT NOW


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 16, 2015)

My body is ready.gif


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2015)

Reading that might actually tempt me to go see it in theaters....but I probably won't lol.

I still haven't seen FF6, yet. I might watch it this week once midterms are over.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2015)

jusr saw it


great action, badass Statham and a beautiful ending


rest in piece, Paul


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2015)

Been watching through the past films leading up to furious 7. i'm so ready for this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2015)

ironically enough, the thing that requires the most suspension of disbelief ISNT the action or the raping of physics


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 2, 2015)

Weiss said:


> jusr saw it
> 
> 
> great action, badass Statham and a beautiful ending
> ...



Spoil me, is it possible for Statham to appear in another?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Spoil me, is it possible for Statham to appear in another?



*Spoiler*: __ 



theoretically yes, at the end he is in an elite solitary tiny prison cell (but claims he can/will escape)


----------



## Bender (Apr 2, 2015)

Going to see the movie last late night showing tonight.  

Can't wait for the bitchin ball of action I'm in for. Saw Fast and Furious 5-6 today.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2015)

already seen it

Good adition


----------



## Deimos (Apr 2, 2015)

There's more fighting than cars now. It's pretty good though. xD


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2015)

Deimos said:


> There's more fighting than cars now. It's pretty good though. xD



lol and not a single damn thing wrong with that with me. Driving and cars was always a secondary element of the series anywho. 

EDIT: 

Movie was just fucking beautiful. So much awesome and so much epicness.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2015)

So any hints towards the 8?


----------



## Soca (Apr 3, 2015)

Movie was great. Lots of cheesy one liners but overall very good. That ending had me pretty damn emotional though, never had that happen before 

[YOUTUBE]lzVqwbCrSsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2015)

@Marcelina

(Too much of a robot to cry at ending)

That was a beautiful tribute to Paul Walker.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2015)

I loved it.

So crazy.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2015)

Damn, that shit was crazy lol


the tribute to paul walker had me tearing up


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2015)

Tyrese is way too useless. Pure comic relief.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

That girl from Game of Thrones is fine as hell.


----------



## Soca (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


>



ughhhhh


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That girl from Game of Thrones is fine as hell.



Maisie Williams?


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


>



D, i had to fight back so many tears 



tari101190 said:


> Tyrese is way too useless. Pure comic relief.



seriously...they have to dial it back some in any future entries because almost everything coming out of his mouth was a joke



Rukia said:


> That girl from Game of Thrones is fine as hell.



nathalie emmanuel


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

ted. said:


> D, i had to fight back so many tears



It's ok man, just let it all out


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2015)

About to change my ava. i can't look at it right now


----------



## Soca (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't you fucking dare 

 Keep that shit. I'm about to change mines


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry, marc. another day maybe


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2015)

I watched one review where the reviewer was in tears just talking about Paul Walker.

Also I don't mind the cheesy jokes, I just meant I wish Tyrese had more to do. He didn't really have a significant role on the team.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 3, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Tyrese is way too useless. Pure comic relief.


dis dude cannot be Jon Stewart goddammit!


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ludacris would be a better John Stewart out of him and Tyrese if it had to be one of them, but I don't want either of them. But not Tyrese for sure.

Also The Rock is way too big.

But the film was great.

Also Michelle Rodriguez is really good. I want to see her do more films where she isn't the stoic badass. FF gives her the chance to be badass and actually act.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Maisie Williams?


No.


ted. said:


> nathalie emmanuel


yeah, her.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2015)

I still consider Nathalie Emmanuel from Hollyoaks (an edgy english teen tv soap). Not from Game of Thrones. She really has come a long way. Wow.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2015)

oh yeah Missandei the hacker


Rock was like a walking talking muscle lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2015)

I could buy all the action, but not the Gods Eye super chip 


doesn't matter, still a great movie


----------



## Soca (Apr 3, 2015)

Yea that god's eye thing was something you expect SHIELD to poses in a comic book universe lol


----------



## Soca (Apr 3, 2015)

BTW did anyone else get really amped at Jasons intro?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean the hospital scene when he's talking to his brother then when he's walking out the hospital you see a shit ton of destruction he caused. I was fucking dying, that was so unexpected and yet so awesome. Goes in my top 3 moments of the movie


----------



## wibisana (Apr 3, 2015)

plan to watch it tommorow


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> BTW did anyone else get really amped at Jasons intro?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


yeah it was awesome


I wouldn't mind Statham returning, though I'm not sure what he'd do if he did


in fact I'm not sure an 8th film is necessary


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2015)

nice scores, damn


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2015)

James Wan did really good job.

He's a great action director.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 3, 2015)

The women in this movie good lord..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The women in this movie good lord..


so much ass


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2015)

Saw the movie today it was good I enjoyed it. Good send off for walker I think. The hacker girl was the one from game of thrones righ. She is very pretty.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> BTW did anyone else get really amped at Jasons intro?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was awesome good way to show he was badass and threat


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2015)

Gabe said:


> That was awesome good way to show he was badass and threat



It was.  Too bad that he really didn't live up to the hype in my opinion.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Weiss said:


> so much ass



Yeah, there were a lot of rear bumper shots. Looks like there were a ton of after market exhausts added on.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2015)

the only way Statham could have lived up to his intro is if HE were the action protagonist killing an army of bad dudes


he couldnt actually win against the F&F cast in a F&F movie


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

I must admit though, the idea of Brian Vs. Tony Jaa makes me lol


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2015)

Weiss said:


> the only way Statham could have lived up to his intro is if HE were the action protagonist killing an army of bad dudes
> 
> 
> he couldnt actually win against the F&F cast in a F&F movie



True but he could have done much better.  Been more menacing.  Have the F&F crew be brought closer to the edge of defeat and barely be able to hang on by the edge of their seats.  Require Dom and Hobbs both to team up on Shaw in order to give him a good fight instead of being more or less able to take him in hand to hand combat.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Preet, check your PMs.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2015)

that was a lot of movie to process. And a hell of a lengthy love letter to the walker


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

Statham was fine.  I still think Evans has been the best antagonist in the franchise.

And Ramsay is probably the best girl.  Prime Jordana Brewster might give her a run though.


----------



## Dark (Apr 4, 2015)

Going to a movie without having at least an hour of sleep for +25hrs straight was a bad idea. 

But yeah, the movie was good.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiTSOpAlI60[/YOUTUBE]

hahaha classic


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 4, 2015)

I liked it. But you can tell the entire scope of the movie changed once Walker died, some parts feel disjointed because of it. 

The entire thing felt like an Ode to Paul which is great but they didn't really set anything up, everything was tied up into a neat little bow, even the Tokyo stuff.  So I wonder where they'll take the franchise next and who the hell will they get to play off Vin now that Brain is "retired".  I agree with those that say it feels like the end of the franchise, even though we know it isn't.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 4, 2015)

"As the World turns motherfuckers"


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2015)

I just got out of this a hour ago, damn that ending gave me feels


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2015)

Just got out of the movie, my girlfriend is still tearing.

Save Ramsey Scene: 10/10
Abu Dhabi Scene: 10/10
Climax Los Angeles Scene: 10/10
Dat Paul Walker Tribute: 10/10
Ramsey's booty: 10/10

THIS FRANCHISE ALWAYS DELIVERS.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I wouldn't mind Statham returning, though I'm not sure what he'd do if he did



Him and his little bro probably team up.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 5, 2015)

They had a GT-R stationed here at the cinema.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2015)

Also, the movie isn't called Fast and Furious 7, It's Furious 7. FFS


----------



## eHav (Apr 5, 2015)

still an enjoyable movie if you arent being picky about the feasibility of most of it. they survive things that would kill anybody else. the ending was a nice tribute but didnt connect well with the movie itself


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> I must admit though, the idea of Brian Vs. Tony Jaa makes me lol


Tony Jaa has no knockout power apparently.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2015)

FBI training ain't no joke


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 5, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Also, the movie isn't called Fast and Furious 7, It's Furious 7. FFS


Every poster in my country says Fast & Furious 7 and when the movie starts and the giant text shows up on the road it says Fast & Furious 7.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2015)

This movie was hilarious

Also the Walker tribute was cheesy as hell


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2015)

Para expecting a masterpiece again. What do you expect wth a movie that stars Vin Diesel, Ludacris and Tyrese 

Hey, at least there was a whole lot of ass ass ass


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2015)

I was laughing the entire movie

The accident report for this movie would have the cast dying at least 150 times. Sweet Jesus the car wrecks


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Para expecting a masterpiece again. What do you expect wth a movie that stars Vin Diesel, Ludacris and Tyrese
> 
> Hey, at least there was a whole lot of ass ass ass



uh

I greatly enjoyed this film

wtf I knew what I was getting and I enjoyed myself the whole way through, weed OP


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> uh
> 
> I greatly enjoyed this film
> 
> wtf I knew what I was getting and I enjoyed myself the whole way through, weed OP



oh i thought when you said "hilarious", i thought hilariously bad.

tyrese had me rolling, especially when they were in the plane


----------



## teddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah everybody in theatre was cracking up at that part


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2015)

All Tyrese parts had me lose it.

The best part has to be one of the audience members going "Everyone buckle up" when they did the count-down at start of film.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2015)

i loved when Rock hit that Rock Bottom

and then when he flexed out of his cast and carried that 700 pound Gatling Gun


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2015)

O'connor and Dom



> Most importantly we are gonna need two persistent drivers, Guys who don't crack under pressure. Guys who never lose.


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2015)

@Kuya

That was definitely the rawest moment for the rock.

Brian was acing when he took on Tony Jaa.

This movie established Statham as a whole new type of terminator. Dude a destroyer.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol @ Brian ever beating tony jaa

Also how fucking tiny is Rodriguez? Is she a legit midget? Rousey was looking like fucking Chyna next to hee


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2015)

Vault said:


> O'connor and Dom
> 
> 
> 
> > Most importantly we are gonna need two persistent drivers, Guys who don't crack under pressure. Guys who never lose.



yo stop guy


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lol @ Brian ever beating tony jaa
> 
> Also how fucking tiny is Rodriguez? Is she a legit midget? Rousey was looking like fucking Chyna next to hee




Lol how Brian gonna beat best motherfuckin martial artist in the fast and furious series?  Homie shouls be grateful he managed to get dat nicca roped.


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2015)

The FF movies are live action cartoons


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

Legend said:


> The FF movies are live action cartoons



Da Real Speed Racers series


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol @ on tumblr people already using Dom's phrase "The words havent even been invented yet" when talking about what he gonna do when he find Statham.


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2015)

That line was hella cheesy not gonna lie. So was the "The streets always wins" line. Every time someone would say something cheesy I would remember Michael Scotts action flick he made starring himself


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2015)

@Marcelina

Lol lol. That line of Dom's reminded me of 2004 Punisher film on the word "upset" being used to describe dude whole family being killed:

[YOUTUBE]Z7ALyqfv1QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh MAN that ending

Cheese and onions, meet up once again


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2015)

For peeps who wanna cry on scene 

[YOUTUBE]ed0g-8NpTtY[/YOUTUBE]

uggggghhhhhh 



Bender said:


> @Marcelina
> 
> Lol lol. That line of Dom's reminded me of 2004 Punisher film on the word "upset" being used to describe dude whole family being killed:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Z7ALyqfv1QI[/YOUTUBE]



omg lol


----------



## teddy (Apr 6, 2015)

Marc pls


----------



## Legend (Apr 6, 2015)

That scene


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> [YOUTUBE]ed0g-8NpTtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katou (Apr 6, 2015)

couldn't even guess which parts where Paul Walker wasn't on
although i can see that some scene.. the voice is different


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 6, 2015)

The scene where they're all drooling over Ramsey at the Beach, Michelle Rodriguez looks fucking stunning in her Bikini, my goodness that Woman's body is on point.  Ramsey was hot fire tho, dimples in her back and all. And even though I'm legit sacred of that bitch Ronda Rousey, she can get it too.  The whole time she's fighting Letty  all I could see was thighs an ass.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2015)

Can someone figure out who is the actress that Tyrese sang Happy Birthday to?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 6, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Can someone figure out who is the actress that Tyrese sang Happy Birthday to?



Your google fu is weak as fuck

Literally took 8 seconds

Brittney Alger


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RgKAFK5djSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> The scene where they're all drooling over Ramsey at the Beach, Michelle Rodriguez looks fucking stunning in her Bikini, my goodness that Woman's body is on point.  Ramsey was hot fire tho, dimples in her back and all. And even though I'm legit sacred of that bitch Ronda Rousey, she can get it too.  The whole time she's fighting Letty  all I could see was thighs an ass.


Rousey isn't on the same level as Ramsay.  You must be joking.

I thought she looked really ugly in this movie.  I would probably kick her out of bed.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 7, 2015)

The real MVP of FF7


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Rousey isn't on the same level as Ramsay.  You must be joking.
> 
> I thought she looked really ugly in this movie.  I would probably kick her out of bed.



Is that before or after she scrunchies your dick?


----------



## Bender (Apr 7, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Your google fu is weak as fuck
> 
> Literally took 8 seconds
> 
> Brittney Alger



Dem titties.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]RgKAFK5djSk[/YOUTUBE]



Oh gawd


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2015)

Stop posting that shit 

I'm a gangsta! I ain't supposed to be crying like a bitch yo!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

y u lyin tho?


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 8, 2015)

The cast members of this movie have better superpowers than the Avengers


----------



## Vault (Apr 8, 2015)

Legend said:


> Oh gawd



My fucking allergies man


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> y u lyin tho?



I'm an OG triple OG!


----------



## Bender (Apr 8, 2015)

@Marcelina


----------



## Kishido (Apr 9, 2015)

My feelings about the film


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 9, 2015)

it was a great movie, i really liked it though as a fan of the rock,rounda and tony jaa i am a little dissappointed . i've always been interested in martial arts, wwe and ufc and hearing that thhese 3 were appearing together in the movie, i was bursting in excitement. The rock sits in a hospital bed almost the entire movie and ronda and tony only got like 10 mins of screentime. I was hoping to see this mma milf with more screentime just like how they shined gina carano on screen in the last one  but still it was a good movie and the tribute in the end 
 heres a shitload of memes that i picked from fb and that will give you right in the feels 



















Rukia said:


> Tony Jaa has no knockout power apparently.


agree hes weak as fuck these days his physique isnt as good as it was in his earlier movies like in ong bak and the protector 1.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2015)

I loved the two fights he had tho, im glad he wasnt fodder


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tony Jaa has no knockout power apparently.



Yeah that was suspect the amount of big moves he landed Walker should have slept ages ago


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

People in general are hard to knock out in this series though.  Did you see the blows Diesel and Statham took????


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2015)

Vin diesel is pretty much superhuman at the point


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2015)

Live Action Cartoon


----------



## David (Apr 10, 2015)

I only care about one thing.

How was the Tony Jaa? 

Edit: Nvm, found it

[YOUTUBE]EYI27ZX0dUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 10, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> it was a great movie, i really liked it though as a fan of the rock,rounda and tony jaa i am a little dissappointed . i've always been interested in martial arts, wwe and ufc and hearing that thhese 3 were appearing together in the movie, i was bursting in excitement. The rock sits in a hospital bed almost the entire movie and ronda and tony only got like 10 mins of screentime. I was hoping to see this mma milf with more screentime just like how they shined gina carano on screen in the last one  but still it was a good movie and the tribute in the end
> heres a shitload of memes that i picked from fb and that will give you right in the feels
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so going to watch it, if only for that ending


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 11, 2015)

I saw the movie yesterday, and it really did deliver. 

That tribute..


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2015)

Paul cheated to win against Tony Jaa.

Tony was epic lol *too slow*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/furious-7-800-million-box-office-2015-4




> ‘Furious 7’ has already made over $800 million
> 
> With $800 million worldwide, “Furious 7” is on track to be the first $1 billion movie of the year.


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2015)

Woo! Woo! Woo!

Furious! Furious! Furious!


----------



## teddy (Apr 13, 2015)

Weiss said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/furious-7-800-million-box-office-2015-4



$800 mil in two fucking weeks 



it ain't just about being fast


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2015)

Niiiice.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/furious-7-800-million-box-office-2015-4



That is just insane.  Probably going to crack 1 billion soon.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

1 billion get


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Apr 18, 2015)

> It's a new record for the fastest climb to the major milestone. (The Avengers, Avatar and Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2 crossed $1 billion in 19 days.)


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2015)

holy fucking shit


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

So the big bout gonna be between Avatar 2 and Fast and Furious 8.

The world we live in


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2015)

i doubt F&F8 will do as good as 7


and Avatar 2-3-4 definitely wont come close to Avatar 1 .. in fact I wonder if it will even be able to reach the biggest grossing CBMs (aka Avengers 1.5B)


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

Avatar 2 may actually gross more than the first one because of the hype.
The original did that good being a new franchise to begin with. And after that, depends how bad 2 will actually be.
To think there are 3 more planned 

As for fast and furious 8, it's impossible to guess. It may not repeat 7's success or maybe it will. This franchise is very random. But they will most likely clash none the less.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2015)

hype ? for Avatar 2 ?


riiiiight


first one made so much mostly because of 3D


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

First one made so much because it was Cameron's first film since Titanic and because of word of mouth that it has groundbreaking special effects, which included good 3D. It's only natural that people will go to see the sequel expecting even better special effects. That's how it works. Top 20 highest grossing films are 95% sequels, including such gems as Pirates 3 and Transformers 4.
It may gross as much as the original just on that, and if it's actually a decent film...


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2015)

May be silly question but gotta as you guys. What kind of kicks is Brian/Paul Walker's character wear in this movie? Ya know when they go after Ramsey? Those shoes are super fucking awesome.


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

Fast 8 will do great, but not as great as 7


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 19, 2015)

Fuck I watched the end again. 

Fuck.

Damn. 

*sobs*


----------



## Bender (Apr 19, 2015)

@Legend

Agreed. Thinks I end my viewership at Fast 7.

@ Super Mike (pats head) 


On my post yesterday, found out what boss shoes that Brian O'Connor/Paul Walker character wearing in Furious 7. It Vans Old Skool. Shit is epic looking.


----------



## Soca (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> 1 billion get



holy balls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Avatar 2 may actually gross more than the first one because of the hype.
> The original did that good being a new franchise to begin with. And after that, depends how bad 2 will actually be.
> To think there are 3 more planned
> 
> As for fast and furious 8, it's impossible to guess. It may not repeat 7's success or maybe it will. This franchise is very random. But they will most likely clash none the less.



So Avatar 2 will be release in 2020, then Avater 5 will be release in the year 3000?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know what Cameron is thinking with so many sequels, but he's a smart guy. He must be up to something. I think a lot about the plan is odd, but I don't think Cameron is the sort to Peter Jackson out and overindulge. He made two original movies that became the top box office hits of all time. He doesn't necessarily need to franchise one to tell stories. That he's choosing to franchise out Avatar is suspicious. He's also waiting a long, long time, which is doubly strange. Avatar was released seven goddamn years ago. That's an enormous, unbelievable amount of time between films.

And still Cameron goes ahead with it.

He must have something up his sleeve.

The only reason I've picked up so far, other than continued technological innovations, could be his passion and concern for the environment, and his ability to tell every environmentally themed story he wants within the avatar world. He could also just be having a ball detailing and developing the ins and outs of the ecosystem in that franchise.

Dude's earned my benefit of the doubt. Onwards, Cameron.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So Avatar 2 will be release in 2020, then Avater 5 will be release in the year 3000?


I believe it's 2017. All 3 sequels are shot simultaneously and so will be released, as always in that case, each a year after another.
So we will have 4 Avatar movies out by 2019


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2015)

Damn film could end up passing deathly hallows part 2 at this pace


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 21, 2015)

hope so

dh2 was total shit


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2015)

Fast and Furious, the movie that said "screw logic" and went for rule of cool and I'm not complaining. Where else do you get a car going through 3 skyscrapers or some of the other more over the top and awesome stuff?Nice tribute to Paul Walker at the end. If anyone thought they could'nt top the outlandish stuff from 6 they were wrong. 

Jason Statham was cool, needed to be a bit more of a threat but was badass one man army.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 24, 2015)

> *Furious 8 to Debut April 14, 2017*




Avatar 2 bout confirmed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2015)

the ride never stops


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 24, 2015)

The final FF trilogy hopefully.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Avatar 2 bout confirmed



Avatar 2 is going to stomp Furious 8 handily.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Avatar 2 bout confirmed



Fuck yeah I love Avatar of JC. 

Say shouldnt they have like ended this franchise with this movie? You know with Paul Walker passing away and everything.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 24, 2015)

Dream said:


> Avatar 2 is going to stomp Furious 8 handily.


In the long run, obviously it will. The bout will be about who can score what faster. After all Avatar left a lot of people sour while F&F7 made a more positive impression, so more people might see it in the opening weeks.



Suigetsu said:


> Say shouldnt they have like ended this franchise with this movie? You know with Paul Walker passing away and everything.


Walker was pretty much irrelevant to the franchise though. He was pretty much irrelevant even in this movie. They did a nice tribute out of it, but they could have just cut him out entirely and nothing would be lost. Instead they have Rock now and it made shit ton of money. It will go on until a slump.

I see spin-offs


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

imo people will be talking about f&f like "man those movies sure were awesome, huh?" long after avatar 2 is forgotten

after all, despite avatar being the highest grossing film of all time, nobody actually talks about it, and it has almost no personal significance to anyone, because it was nothing more than a 3 hour long designed-by-committee advertisement for 3D and IMAX


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 24, 2015)

I was cheering for the "bad guy" in Avatar to win and I know I'm not alone.


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2015)

Legit sat and thought for a good minute about what made avatar special beyond it looking pretty asf and nothing came up


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 24, 2015)

I was able to finish Avatar only with Rifftrax.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't remember the first Avatar. At all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2015)

I know it had Weaver, Rodriguez, furries and USB


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 24, 2015)

It had flash drives? Revolutionary.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 24, 2015)

Future, mang.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2015)

Ferngully


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2015)

> Jason Statham to return for 'Furious 8'


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 6, 2015)

I think the only redeeming part of the movie was the tribute to Walker at the end. The rest was so over the top and laughable that the movie almost felt like a joke on itself. It was more entertaining than 6 which was a terrible movie, but this was still bad as well. It did have a couple of laughs it was actually trying for though. I dunno, I guess it was at least not boring if nothing else.  

2.5/5


----------

